# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Jean Metzinger

## bunny

Jean metzinger ishte artist frances,i viteve 1883.Pikturat e tij kan prekur shum cubism,Fauvism,realisem e plot te tjere.Mua me duhen disa informacione mbi ket artist,sidomos ne punen e tij kushtuar cubism!Nqfse ndonjeri din ndonje link ose ndonje liber do isha teper mire-njohese.flm shum!
me poshte do dergoj disa pune te tij qe ti kujtohet ndonjerit,se ka raste qe emri nuk eshte mjaft!



Pikture e Jean Metzinger (1883 - 1956) titulluar "Kafja e mbasdites" (1911). Nuk paraqet Xhakonden, por njihet si Mona Lisa ne kobizem.

----------


## Fiori

bunny zakonisht mjafton te vendosesh emrin e piktorit tek google dhe te jep gjithe informacionin qe egziston ne bote mbi te. _(Eshte e mahniteshme te mendosh cmund te beje njeriu sot me ndihmen e internetit)_.



*Jean Metzinger*

Jean Metzinger lindi ne Nantes te Frances, ne 24 qershor 1883. Ne moshen 20 vjecare shkoi te jetonte ne Paris per te vazhduar karrieren e tij si piktor. Nje nga miqte e tij te pare ne Paris ishte Robert Delaunay. Ne 1908 takoi shkrimtarin Max Jacob, i cili e prezantoi me Guillaume Apollinaire dhe te tjere shoke te tij si Georges Braque dhe Pablo Picasso. Kjo ishte periudha (rreth viteve 1923) kur Picasso influencoi shume ne punen artistike te Metzinger. 

Metzinger hapi ekspoziten e tij te pare ne vitin 1910 tek Salon des Indépendants. Ne vitin 1910 dhe 1911 publikoi artikuj te ndryshem mbi pikturat bashkekohore dhe gjate viteve dha gjithmone kontributin e tij ne letersine e Artit Modern. Metzinger ishte i pari i cili shkroi mbi idete e reja te Picassos dhe Braque, te cilet kishin lene pas perspektiven tradicionale duke dhene kendveshtrimet e ndryshme te nje objekti, ne nje imazh te vetem. _(artikulli i tij mbi kete teme u publikua ne Pan ne 1910)_.

Ne vitin 1911 Metzinger mori pjese ne ekspoziten e pare formale te nje grupi Kubistesh bashke me Robert Delaunay, Albert Gleizes dhe Fernand Léger. Ai bashkepunoi me Gleize ne vitin 1912 tek _Du cubisme_, ku u propozua dhe teoria baze e Kubizmit.***_(Me poshte po te vendos informacioin mbi kete teori. E perkthej ndoshta ne ditet ne vazhdim pasi nuk kam kohe tani.)_
Gjate atij viti Metzinger krijoi Section d'Or dhe prezantoi punimet e tij ne Galerine e Boétie ne Paris me pjestare te tjere te grupit, perfshire ketu Alexander Archipenko, Roger de la Fresnaye, Gleizes, Juan Gris, Leger dhe Louis Marcoussis. 

Pasi shkoi ushtar gjate Luftes se Pare boterore ai u kthye perseri ne Paris ne vitin 1919 ku dhe jetoi deri ne fund te jetes se tij, ne 3 Nentor 1956. 

Gjate jetes prezantoi punimet e tij ne ekspozita te ndryshme si ne Paris, Berlin, New York etj




---------
***Cubism  

France, ca. 1907
Georges Braque and Pablo Picasso originated the style known as Cubism, one of the most internationally influential innovations of 20th-century art. Other practitioners of Cubism in its varied forms include painters Albert Gleizes, Juan Gris, Fernand Lיger, Jean Metzinger, and (in his early work) Piet Mondrian, and sculptors Alexander Archipenko, Henri Laurens, and Jacques Lipchitz. The advent of this style marked a rupture with the European traditions, traceable to the Renaissance, of pictorial illusionism and the organization of compositional space in terms of linear perspective. Its initial phase (ca. 190812), known as Analytic Cubism (referring to the analysis or breaking down of form and space), developed under the influence of Paul Cיzannes and Georges Seurats formal innovations. The Cubists fragmented objects and pictorial space into semitransparent, overlapping, faceted planes of pigment, thought by some to show the spatial shift from different perspectives within the same time and space and to emphasize the canvass real two-dimensional flatness instead of conveying the illusory appearance of depth. 

With Analytic Cubism, Braques and Picassos attempts to depict the conceptual planes of figures and objects in space developed into an austere, depersonalized pictorial style. They at first employed a limited palette of ochers, browns, greens, grays, and blacks, which were considered less expressive than a full range of color, and in 1911 began experimenting with simulated textures, shadows, and modern stenciled typography. The elements within Cubist compositions often inverted the devices of artistic illusionism as if mocking the codelike qualities of two-dimensional representation. In 1912, as part of their exploration of the ambiguities of real and representational space, they adopted the technique of papier collי (from the French coller, meaning to paste or glue), wherein overlapping and fragmented pieces of newspaper, wallpaper, tickets, cigarette packages, and other detritus were arranged, altered, and adhered to the ground of paper or canvas, disrupting Modernisms inviolate picture plane. By 1913 Analytic Cubism was succeeded by Synthetic Cubism, in which the analysis of objects was abandoned and replaced by constructing or synthesizing them through the overlapping of larger, more discrete forms that seemed as if they might have been cut and pasted to the canvas. This new form of Cubism, which featured brighter colors, ornamental patterns, undulating lines, and rounded as well as jagged shapes, was common into the 1930s.

----------


## bunny

flm Fiori...por cfare ke postuar ti mesiper ato e kam una,nejse mbase nuk u shpreha edhe una shum qarte!Un dua me shum info tek Cubism i Metzinger ejo Picasso ...pasi Metzinger ishte ai qe kritikoj artista si Picasso ne Cubism ne librin e tij 'Du cubisme'.Flm per ndihmen tende...por un kerkoj mendime te Metzingers mbi Cubism,mbi punen e tij...pse puna e tij eshte ashtu si eshte...keto jan info qe mund ti gjeshe per artisa si Dali,Picasso...Matise..e shum te tjere...por per Jean Metzinger eshte cik e veshtire,pasi nuk ishte edhe aq i famshem si ato emra mesiper!Po ashtu ai ka bere shum pak ne cubism...ku kushtoj librin e tij bashke me Gleizes,athere ka levizur punen e tij ne Fauvism..e plot levizje te tjera!Por flm per mundimin tend!
jam mire-njohese edhe pse nuk ishte cfare kerkoja!Interneti ben mrekullira ate e di,por mbi kete person e kam provuar edhe kam kaluar ore te tera...edhe ne librarite e medha ketu,por sme ka ecur gje!Prandaj u drejtova ketu pasi ka njerez qe jan en vende te botes se ndryshme edhe ku i dihet!Besoj se me kupto!
flm edhe njehere!
muaq bunny

----------


## Fiori

Qe te kesh me shume info mbi kubizmin e Metzinger, mjafton te studiosh kubizmin e tij, pra krijimet dhe shkrimet e tij te asaj kohe. 

Vete ke permendur librin Du Cubisme, nese lexon librin e gjen infon qe te duhet _(nxjerr idete e tua nga ajo cfare ai ka thene)_. Ky lloj libri gjendet dhe ne librari te vogla ne SHBA _(nq se nuk e kane e kerkojne ata per ty), gjithashtu librarite e universiteteve e kane librin (On Cubism) dhe publikime te tij te shkurtra - e kontrollova tek libraria e shkolles sime._. 

http://www.uiowa.edu/uima/publicatio...metzinger.html

-------

Around 1912-23, at the height of the Cubist struggle, Metzinger was without a doubt the member of the group best known to the public, as well as the most representative ('Jean Metzinger seems to be the most far-sighted and skillful of the Cubist militants, aside from Picasso, who was the great discoverer of a new form', André Salmon, Paris-Journal, 19 March 1912).

After the First World War Metzinger - like Picasso and Braque, - turned increasingly to traditional subjects in response to growing interest in the classical tradition. Time has not been kind to this judgment and even Apollinaire, one senses, was ill at ease in his defense: *'A painting by Metzinger always contains its own explanation. This is perhaps a noble weakness...'.*

--------

883-1956, French painter and writer. With Gleizes he wrote Du cubisme (1912, tr. 1913), which presented the philosophical basis of the cubist aesthetic. In his paintings he employed cubist faceting and a stylized, richly detailed manner that was never wholly abstract. The Dancer (Albright-Knox Art Gall., Buffalo, N.Y.) is characteristic.  

-------

Careful analysis of Gleizes's and Jean Metzinger's key theoretical text, Du Cubisme, provides insight into its historical relationship to the larger body of art criticism of 1912 and the still underappreciated Puteaux group. Better understanding is also given to Jean Metzinger's role as a crucial link between the "salon" and "gallery" cubists. Noting the importance of "decoration" as an issue within the critical discourse, Cottington includes a fascinating analysis of Andre Mare's Maison cubiste project at the 1912 Salon d'Automne and an inspired reading of contributions by Robert and Sonia Delaunay. Even the analysis of Picasso's introduction of Balkan war clippings into his papier colles remains fresh, for the attempt to demonstrate how "history enters the art work" provides a much-needed corrective to the many formalist and poststructuralist readings of these works.

------


Suksese  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bunny

flm per ndihmen, perseri,un e di qe pergj e pyetjes time i gjej tek ai liber' du cubisme' por puna eshte se un nuk po mundem ta gjej,ket tek libraria kryesore nuk e kane,po ashtu edhe tek shkolla ku studioj vete,kurse qe ta bleja online,disa kopje qe gjeta ishin ne french,dicka qe sme pelqen.kurse Jean Metzinger in Retrospect,edhe ket e kam pare tek e njejta link qe ti ke derguar,por perseri nuk kam pasur fat ta gjej!
flm perseri!
ps.po ashtu nuk kam sesi te krijoj mendimet/idete e mija mbi punet e tij,pasi nuk di shum per punet  etij,edhe fakti qe nuk po gjej e ben akoma me te veshtire per mua,prandaj jam edhe ketu!

----------

